# I hear a whining?? NEED HELP PLEASE..



## redls1gto04 (Jan 8, 2009)

Recently ive heard a whining under my hood... and i bought both belts replaced them thought i had the problem fixed but that wasnt it... it does not whin when its siting still on idle ...but when im going down the road its is... its not loud but you can hear it... but when i push the clutch in it goes away and when i let it go it comes back...is it a throw at bearing or i need a new clutch?? if soo what kind of racing clutch ?? Thanks for all the help this web sites the best out there ......also... ive called summit and asked for pricing and they said a reg. throw out bearing was like 35 but he said i hydraulic throw out bearing was like 350... will someone please tell me its a reg hydraulic bearing :lol: thanks for the help ..... Kyle:seeya:


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Our cars have a hydraulic bearing, not sure if you can replace just the bearing or if you need the whole piece. How many miles are on your car? If it's low miles and the clutch is acting OK, just do what you have to for a fix. As for what clutch, there are many out there depending on what year you have. The most popular is probably the LS7 clutch from GM for the Z06 corvette. Centerforce makes one, Spec, and so on...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you replace the throw out bearing you replace the slave with it. the $350 was probably for the "GTO" slave. it's the same slave as F bodies but has a different connection. you buy the F body slave, push out the little roll pin holding the connection fitting in, do the same on the old GTO slave and swap the fittings. it's a 3 minute job and saves $250. if you have a few miles on your car or drive it fairly hard change the clutch while you're in there. you have to pull the tranny to put the slave in anyways. i've had a couple and tried quite a few clutches and my current and favorite one is the Monster Stage 3 clutch package. it comes with heavy duty pressure plate, clutch disc and new billet steel flywheel. they also have extended packages with the F body slave, remote bleeder and SS steel clutch lines. nice additions. Monster Clutches - Your One Stop Shop For GM LS Series Clutches!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh, forgot. the whining could also be you're wife/girlfriend complaining about the money you're spending....


----------



## NM 2006 BOM (Mar 16, 2009)

Great innovation on the OTRCAI! Impressive!


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> oh, forgot. the whining could also be you're wife/girlfriend complaining about the money you're spending....


^^ amazing post. I second that


----------

